# Houston?



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Is anybody going to the Houston shows?

4 point major Friday 5 Point Major Saturday, 4 Point major Sunday (in bitches)


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

when is it Jackie, I am three hours from Houston.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

It's this coming Fri-Sun...I should be in attendance those days with Delphi and the Moose


----------

